
Work is not War (not even at startups) - robl97
https://medium.com/@robleathern/work-is-not-war-eff11c399bfa#.ld513wioy
======
mimo777
I agree with this assessment. Unless you have skin in the game--and not
options that can be exercised 2 years after the company has been sold for a
huge profit to the initial investors and it goes down in a glorious
conflagration of bad business model or misunderstood market and customer--you
really shouldn't be working like you own the place.

